# Víkend



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I would like to now if *Víkend* is really the most used expression for _weekend_ in Czech. It really sounds strange to me, since Czech is not very fond of loanwords, so, why would they adopt such a basic expression? 
How about *konec týdne*?

Na shledanou.:


----------



## kelt

Hi,

_víkend_ is no doubt the most used expression. _Konec týdne_ can be used for Thursdays and Fridays.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,




kelt said:


> _víkend_ is no doubt the most used expression. _Konec týdne_ can be used for Thursdays and Fridays.



Děkuji, Keltě. Ale ještě jednou... what do you mean by Thursday and Friday? 
Literary doesn't _Konec týdne_ mean (the) end of (the) week ? So it's something about the end of the "working days" - pondělí, úterý, středa, čtvrtek, pátek - ?

Na shledanou.:


----------



## kelt

I use _konec týdne_ for the end of the working days, I am not sure if anyone uses it for weekend.
_Víkend_ is perfectly fine for weekend in Czech.


----------



## jiznialpy

how could you expand that to "have a good weekend"?

mit dobro viken.  but i'm sure that's not right, is it?


----------



## kelt

mít dobrý víkend


----------



## winpoj

If you want to wish someone a good weekend, you might say:
"Přeji překný/hezký víkend."
If you want to say you had a good weekend:
"Užil jsem si pěkný/hezký víkend." or "O víkendu jsem se měl prima." 
There are other options.


----------



## winpoj

"Mít dobrý víkend" is an anglicism in my view. It's true that some people are increasingly using such constructions (a result of bad translations of Hollywood films?). I still think it's better to avoid them.
You have no problem with e.g. "Mějte hezký den", Kelt? Perhaps the age may play a role here.


----------

